# Can't decide between eco complete or ada Aquasoil...



## karl1987 (4 Jan 2009)

I bought my self a new tank last week an Aqualantis Evasion 120 (230 litres) and  cant decide what substrate to use. Im either gonna get 5 bags of eco complete or 3 bags of ada amazonia, price wise its gonna cost the same with postage costs added so that dosent really matter.

My tap water has a ph of 7.5 and I like the fact the the aquasoil will lower this but the only problem I have is the fact you cant really do anything with it after its been planted (I like to rearrange the tank every few months) otherwise it breaks down and clouds the water plus the fact it leeches ammonia and Im gonna be putting my fish straight into the tank the day after the tank is setup.  

Were as with the eco complete I can add the fish straight away but it wont lower my ph.

The tank came with 60w of light and I wont be adding anymore, I want to keep it fairly low light setup and I inject pressurised co2.

What are you thoughts??


----------



## TDI-line (4 Jan 2009)

In the long run, in my opinion, you can't beat the ADA aquasoil.

I change my tank around all the time, you just get use to a little clouding rom the AS.


----------



## Nick16 (4 Jan 2009)

well the best thing would be to go with the one which will suit *YOU* best and your fish.
a tip would be to get a small internal (i use a fluval 2+) and then when you re arrange cram it full of filter floss and get it running, then it sucks it up and after about 30 mins after you are done re arrangine the water is clear, then you jsut remove the filter for another time. i use a 1+ on my little tank and it works as well. you can get fluval second hand filters really cheap from ebay etc. worked a treat for me. saves the fish getting stressed.


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Jan 2009)

Gotta be Aquasoil IMHO.  I'm assuming the tank is already set up with a fully matured large filter and that's why you're adding fish straight away? In which case the ammonia means you have to do large daily water changes which are a bonus anyway as they will help prevent any algae problems too.

If you don't have a matured filter you can't add fish straight away, whatever substrate you use.


----------



## JamesM (4 Jan 2009)

Also, don't forget to add filter mulm to your new substrate!


----------



## karl1987 (4 Jan 2009)

Okay thanks looks like its gonna be aquasoil then Il order it tomorrow.  And yes Ive got a tetratec ex1200 which ive had running on my current tank for nearly 3 years now so hopefully I won't have any major problems.

The tank itself wont be set up for another couple of weeks though I take it that would be okay to pour all the aquasoil in a big bucket and leave it for a week or so to try get rid of as much ammonia as possible.  I got a interpet 4 plus with  with the tank so I could use that in the bucket.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JamesM (4 Jan 2009)

I wouldn't bother leaving the AS in a bucket - as soon as you disturb it, it'll leach more ammonia anyway.


----------



## karl1987 (4 Jan 2009)

Okay thanks lots of water changes it is then.

I take it I should get the ordinery Amazonia and not the Amazonia II even though my water is quite hard??


----------

